# Ello ello!



## AuthorCC (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey! My name is Carlyn and I'm new to this site. I started writing about two years ago and now it's become my favorite thing to do. I read all the time. I really don't have a favorite genre of books. Anything that sucks me in, I'll read. I love everything that has to do with music. I have a very wide taste in music, so I'll give anything a shot and will most likely end up liking it. The only thing that I don't like as much is rap. I day dream all the time and am constantly lost in thought, even when it seems I can carry on a conversation. I aspire to become a published author. I'm working on several projects, but have been plagued by writer's block, so for a month or two now I have left my desk angrily because I've tried for hours and I'm left with what I started with: a blank screen. I actually joined this site because I heard that it helps to talk with other writers when you have writer's block, but I also want to get to know you all. It will be great to read your thoughts/work. 
So tell me a little about yourself. Just a fair warning: I'll probably end up asking questions. I love chatting with everyone. It's awesome to talk to people with the same interests as me, but it's also always fun to talk to people that disagree with me on certain subjects. 
I hope we can become friends.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 16, 2010)

What's up?


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 16, 2010)

Not too much. Listening to my writing playlist and trying different techniques to get rid of writer's block. How about you?


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey. Welcome to the forums. What sort of things are your stories about?


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey! Thank you. 
Erm, I'm not quite sure what you meant by that question? I'm going to guess genres? My stories are really about a very wide variety of subjects. I write a lot of fantasy/scifi types of stories, but recently I've been getting into some different genres. My main story is a fantasy though. I just love stuff like that. I also love writing about the paranormal. 
How about you?


----------



## Nickie (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi there Carlyn and welcome. I'm Nickie, 54 years young, single and a teacher by profession. I teach English to 16-18 year olds, and I just love it. I also love reading and writing. My favorite genres are historical fiction (my first love), romance (they are so wonderful to read on the train) and thrilllers. I write novels that are a mix of history, adventure, action, suspense and romance (not all of them necessarily present).


Nickie


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 17, 2010)

I...don't really know what genre my stories are under...

They have a little of everything. ^_^


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

ello, Carlyn,

When I get writer's block I just relax at the keyboard, close my eyes, and start typing.  I concentrate on hitting the right keys without looking and I let my mind go anyplace it'll reach.  Sometimes stuff comes out that I like and sometimes not, but at least my fingers ain't blocked, even if my brain is.

I like all kinds of music too.  One day I even started liking rap...mainly Chicano rap, though.  



stonefly


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey stonefly,
Thank you for the tip. I tried that out last night and it really helped. 

Chicano rap? I haven't even heard of it. Explain/link to music?


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Nickie!
That's awesome that you teach English. I've been considering that as a career for some time now.  Ooh, all good genres. Out of those three, thrillers are my favorite, even if I have to keep the light on after reading them.  
I was just looking at your site and your books have definitely caught my interest! I will have to check 'em out some time.


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

AuthorCC said:


> Hey stonefly,
> Thank you for the tip. I tried that out last night and it really helped.
> 
> Chicano rap? I haven't even heard of it. Explain/link to music?




Actually, now that I think about it, it ain't that great.

It's street language all the way.

I just reread the forum rules.  The stuff definitely is not PG 13

I tell you what.

Here is some music I like even better than Chicano rap.


I can't find it.  I'll find it and then I'll post it.




stonefly


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh wow, that's completely different from anything I've heard, hahaha!
But I actually like it! I love that there's the oldies sounding music  mixed with the rap. It's not a mix I ever would have thought of lol.


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Stonefly:
This is nothing like Chicano rap, but I was wondering if you've heard of Wolf Parade?


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

AuthorCC said:


> Oh wow, that's completely different from anything I've heard, hahaha!
> But I actually like it! I love that there's the oldies sounding music  mixed with the rap. It's not a mix I ever would have thought of lol.






Well, it's definitely not PG 13, so I deleted the links. but you got 'em already.



But dig this!  You like classical guitar?


This is Ana Vidovic.


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

haha, nice. 
I already listened to it. too late. 
Maybe try out this song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycNvDcyjEA Lisztomania - Phoenix  (just a fair warning, the lyrics on the video are wrong. xP)
Or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGEyqP0744c&feature=related Title & Registration - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

AuthorCC said:


> Stonefly:
> This is nothing like Chicano rap, but I was wondering if you've heard of Wolf Parade?





I just checked 'em out on youtube...pretty good.

I never heard 'em before.


They sure got a lot of energy.


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh wow. That is amazing. <3
Definitely adding that to my playlist. Beautiful.
I have listened to classical/instrumental music since I was little because my dad plays guitar and that's one of the only things he listens to. He got me into it a long time ago, so that music actually brings on a feeling of nostalgia. But in a good way.


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

AuthorCC said:


> haha, nice.
> I already listened to it. too late.
> Maybe try out this song?
> 
> ...





Good tunes.

I enjoyed 'em...thanks!


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, Carlyn,

I'm gonna write sumthin' tonight.  I'm not gonna plan anything.  I'm just gonna close my eyes and write whatever I think.  I'll post it tomorrow.

You wanna try it and see what you come up with?



stonefly


----------



## BunnyBabe (Oct 17, 2010)

Nickie said:


> Hi there Carlyn and welcome. I'm Nickie, 54 years young, single and a teacher by profession. I teach English to 16-18 year olds, and I just love it. I also love reading and writing. My favorite genres are historical fiction (my first love), romance (they are so wonderful to read on the train) and thrilllers. I write novels that are a mix of history, adventure, action, suspense and romance (not all of them necessarily present).
> 
> 
> Nickie



You're an English Teacher?! For a long time I have wanted to be an English Teacher! I would love to teach kids how amazing literature is, how it's more than just words on paper, how literature can literally save a persons life(I'm a perfect example of that). I want them to realize that if they really put their minds to it they will find their own meaning in someone's work, and that if they really want to, they can put down their own words and by doing so they can reach out and touch someone else. And maybe even save someone's life the way books have saved mine.


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Stonefly:
Hm, yeah, sure. That'd be cool!  I'll try it out.
Excited to see what you come up with.

Btw, yeah, Wolf Parade has lots of energy. Love them.


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Deeeefinitely, Riah. It'd be awesome to be an English teacher. My mom still doesn't know that I want to be one, or that I love to write, or where I want to go to college. Muh bad. >.<


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Stonefly:
3055 by Olafur Arnalds is an awesome song by the way. I love writing while listening to it. YouTube - Ólafur Arnalds - 3055 Official Music Video


----------



## stonefly (Oct 17, 2010)

AuthorCC said:


> Stonefly:
> 3055 by Olafur Arnalds is an awesome song by the way. I love writing while listening to it. YouTube - Ólafur Arnalds - 3055 Official Music Video





Ah that's beautiful.  I particularly like the piano and strings together.


Years ago, on my truck radio, late at night, I heard a piano/violin sonata, or concerto, or something, by I think it was Haydn, but I didn't get the name of it because I drove out of radio range before it was through.  I regret never finding out the name of the music because it was beautiful.  Ever since, I've been partial to the piano coupled with violin.

Thanks



stonefly


----------



## AuthorCC (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yes. Piano and violin together are just beautiful.
I also love the cello. <3
If you ever find the name of the song, I'd love to know!


----------

